# Dorset Olde Tyme Bulldog?!



## ecrozier (12 March 2013)

Anyone know anything about these? OH loves the bulldog/mastiff type breeds, and a friend just sent him a link to these and I have never heard of them - are they essentially similar to the British (which we love the character of but are so beset with health issues) or are they healthier etc?


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 March 2013)

It's not a recognised breed, it's a made-up name for a crossbred dog that could possibly fall under 'type' for the Dangerous Dogs Act. See also Irish Staffordshire Terrier, Red Nose Staff, Long Legged Staff, etc etc etc.

If he wants a Mastiff or Bulldog he'd be better off going to a reputable breeder who carries out health tests on breeding stock 

Crossbreeding with no health tests is exactly the same as purebreeding with no health tests, crossing does not automatically reduce health problems x

ETA just saw ads for 'purebred, pedigree Dorset Olde Tyme Bulldogs' - this is a sales pitch, as a purebred, pedigree Dorset Olde Tyme Bulldog is impossible as it is not a purebred or a pedigree but they are still charging the guts of £1k.


----------



## Spudlet (12 March 2013)

The Dogs Trust have lots of bull breeds, mastiffs, etc etc in at the moment - not sure where you are, but look at this guy, for example:
http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/rehoming/dog/1092008/rufus#.UT8uBdY4HSw







If this is not a face that says 'I am being very very good and am looking forward to having that sweetie you are waving at me off camera' I'm not sure what is!


----------



## ecrozier (12 March 2013)

CaveCanem sorry - I wasn't suggesting I was going to go out and buy one! I'm fully aware of the risks of crossbreeding etc and wouldn't ever buy a puppy, purebred or otherwise, that wasn't as fully health checked as possible - hence why I collect a Portuguese Water Dog next mobh from a fully registered breeder with health tested parents of excellent show winning stock 
I was however under the impression that even health tested British bulldogs and bull mastiffs in particular show a noticeable tendency to have higher incidences of lots of health problems than other breeds.... He would love a dog of that 'type' one day and I've previously steered him towards either an American bulldog or a boerboel as the (albeit Internet based) research I have managed seems to point them out as having slightly better records in terms of life expectancy etc... Although obviously any puppy would be from a registered health checked home. 
Was just amazed that this 'breed' had escaped my notice so far - assumed it was as you say, a crossbreed with a 'designer dog' price tag!


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 March 2013)

What a gorgeous dog Spudlet!
As I understand it a Dorset bulldog is basically a crossbreed or designer breed.


----------



## ecrozier (12 March 2013)

Spudlet thanks - he's very sweet! But we are already getting a puppy next month, and also have a cat, and are planning to have kids in the not to far distant future so most rescue centres wouldn't re home to us anyway


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 March 2013)

No worries, apologies if I sounded short, blame the low blood sugar, I need my lunch 

I know good breeders of American Bulldogs when you're looking!


----------



## whisp&willow (12 March 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			No worries, apologies if I sounded short, blame the low blood sugar, I need my lunch 

I know good breeders of American Bulldogs when you're looking!
		
Click to expand...

 (pretty sure I know who you mean.   The AB forum has been v quiet lately, but loved what I saw of the pups, be nice to get an update on some of them some time soon.


----------



## BBH (12 March 2013)

As the owner of 2 Bullmastiffs and a British Bulldog all I can say is as above do your research re the breeders as I'm sure you will and I have had my brood 3 years now and not a sick or sorry day.

Bullmastiffs - care with choke and as older dogs they can get lymphoma.
Bulldogs - check the nose is not mega short and my previous one had bad juvenile skin.

Neither breed is known for longevity though, prob 8 - 10years would be average.

Yes they can have health problems as can any breed so it certainly wouldn't put me off and when my current gang pass away I will be buying exactly the same again as health aside they are the most fabulous fun dogs unless of course long distance hiking is your thing.


Spudelet - that dog isn't a Bullmastiff nor English mastiff and is obs just coming under the umbrella of mastiff as they don't really know what it is. Looks  like a large lab to me.


----------



## ecrozier (12 March 2013)

BBH thanks - that's interesting to hear. No, long distance hikes aren't our thing - I am getting a portugese water dog as 'my' dog, who will be out and about with me a lot at the yard, with the horses, walking etc, but we are never going to be people who want to trek 10 miles a day!! Would love to see pictures of your bulldog in particular, I have such a soft spot for them. I think OH would rather have a Boerboel than a Bullmastiff and as they are of a similar size, I wou struggle to sway him, but the bulldog is significantly smaller which is a plus for me having struggled on occasion over the years with the size of our Rott! 
Also, thank you CaveCanem re the AmBulls - might well take you up on the reference to a good breeder in a year or so!


----------



## Annette4 (12 March 2013)

As a part bred ab owner I can totally recomend them  her daddy (the ab) is such a super dog....Im in love him!


----------



## BBH (13 March 2013)

ecrozier said:



			BBH thanks - that's interesting to hear. No, long distance hikes aren't our thing - I am getting a portugese water dog as 'my' dog, who will be out and about with me a lot at the yard, with the horses, walking etc, but we are never going to be people who want to trek 10 miles a day!! Would love to see pictures of your bulldog in particular, I have such a soft spot for them. I think OH would rather have a Boerboel than a Bullmastiff and as they are of a similar size, I wou struggle to sway him, but the bulldog is significantly smaller which is a plus for me having struggled on occasion over the years with the size of our Rott! 
Also, thank you CaveCanem re the AmBulls - might well take you up on the reference to a good breeder in a year or so!
		
Click to expand...

I would say take great care if going for a Boerboel as that was my original dog of choice but having done some research I thought they were best left alone. I also spoke to my vet about them as he is South African and had them as a child on his family farm. He said they were not manageeable for a woman as they are / can be one man dogs and need very strong physical consistent handling and are used to guard / protect etc etc which they can do over zealously. They are also huge much bigger than Bullmastiffs.

I have a horse yard and needed dogs that are good with people without the unpredictable element. Boerboels are not recognised / registered over here although they are growing in popularity and that may change.    

I am more than happy with my Bullmastiffs and Bulldog boy is a treasure but I warn you Bulldogs are addictive. They are the only breed that has got under my skin and I will never be without one.


----------



## blacksabbeth (16 March 2013)

My mum owns a british bulldog hes gorgeous in looks and temperment,he even comes up my yard with me some days hes an absolute dude and brilliant around my horses and my 4 year old son.His parents came from respectable breeders of good show quality(hes KC reg).My mum did pay a hefty sum for him but hes well and truely worth it,the only issue she has ever had with him was he had a cherry eye(basically a lump of tissue in the form of a small bubble out of the corner of his eye).He did have an operation to have it put back in place which so far fingers crossed it has worked,although the vet did explain although successful it could happen again later in life.I will see if I can post some pictures hes gorgeous especially his puppy photos.


----------



## blacksabbeth (17 March 2013)

Introducing.... Lord Jacob. 











Hes just turned 3 years old,I would love to steal him off my mum but i dont think my two boys(doggies) at home would be very happy ha,ha.


----------



## OTB (1 October 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/  DORSET OLDE TYME BULLDOGGE CLUB UK-GB


----------



## OTB (1 October 2014)

Hi regarding pure bred DOTBs registered with the united bulldogge registry with over 30 years proven breed history you will find more details on face book DORSET OLDE TYME BULLDOGGE CLUB UK-GB. DOTBs have nothing to do with dangerous dogs or the dangerous dogs act, their very well adjusted loving family pets, most of the information supplied here is very mis leading via individuals whom have no knowledge regarding the DOTB breed or any of the other alternative bull breeds


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 October 2014)

Ooh, fun. Any takers? :biggrin3:


----------



## GeeGeeboy (1 October 2014)

cinnamontoast said:



			Ooh, fun. Any takers? :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I have the strength Cinnamontoast ! X


----------



## FinnishLapphund (3 October 2014)

OTB said:



https://www.facebook.com/  DORSET OLDE TYME BULLDOGGE CLUB UK-GB
		
Click to expand...




OTB said:



			Hi regarding pure bred DOTBs registered with the united bulldogge registry with over 30 years proven breed history you will find more details on face book DORSET OLDE TYME BULLDOGGE CLUB UK-GB. DOTBs have nothing to do with dangerous dogs or the dangerous dogs act, their very well adjusted loving family pets, most of the information supplied here is very mis leading via individuals whom have no knowledge regarding the DOTB breed or any of the other alternative bull breeds
		
Click to expand...


Are you serious? Do you think that a link to a closed Facebook group is supposed to prove that it is a purebred dog breed? Anyone can start a breed club, register their dogs, and claim that they breed purebred dogs.

Your so called breed is not recognised on neither a definitive basis nor a provisional basis by the Fédération Cynologique Internationale (FCI), and it isn't recognised by the Kennel Club. 

As an example for comparison, the Danish and Swedish kennel clubs tried to make the FCI recognise the breed Dansk-Svensk Gårdshund/Danish-Swedish Farmdog for many years. The breed have a long history, and it was recognised in Denmark and Sweden as a purebred breed 1987. But for many years FCI refused to recognise it, because, according to what I've read, they demanded that we would decide if the breed was either Danish or Swedish, due to that they wanted only one country listed as the breed's origin. 
But the Swedish origin for the breed is in Skåne, the southernmost province in Sweden, through history Denmark and Sweden have fought over which country the province should belong to, but since the beginning of 1700 something, it has definitely belonged to Sweden. Regardless of nationality though, the people in Skåne have continued to have close relations to the Danes, and the Danish-Swedish Farmdog developed simultaneously in the eastern part of Denmark and in Skåne. So our kennel clubs refused, and instead demanded that the FCI accepted that we had agreed about that the breed's origin was in both our countries. After several years, the FCI listened, and the breed was put up on their list over breeds recognised on a provisional basis 7/5/2008. How long it will have to be on that list before it becomes recognised on a definitive basis, I don't know, but it is recognised as a purebred breed by the FCI, on a provisional basis.   

If I saw a post on HHO wanting to know more about Danish-Swedish Farmdogs, I could e.g. post these links http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danish_Swedish_Farmdog, http://www.farmdogs.org/, https://www.facebook.com/FarmdogsUSA (please note that this is not a closed group), https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rask...Ã¥rdshund-Rdsg/464900423603799?ref=ts&fref=ts (it is in Swedish, but at least it is an open group), this is the Danish breed club's site http://www.dansk-svensk-gaardhund.dk/ , and this is the Swedish breed club's site http://www.gardshund.com/ . 

The people involved with this breed, took the time and fulfilled the necessary requirements to take their breed from being an unrecognised purebred dog, to being on the way to becoming a fully recognised FCI breed. They don't need to hide their registered dogs and breed information in a closed Facebook group.


----------



## {97702} (3 October 2014)

Pow - go get 'em FinnishLapphund


----------



## FinnishLapphund (3 October 2014)

Lévrier;12638982 said:
			
		


			Pow - go get 'em FinnishLapphund 

Click to expand...


:wink3: I did my best. 








But to be serious, it makes me a little annoyed that some people has had to struggle for 21 years, to begin to get their breed recognised by a well established, recognised organisation. They've made sure that their breed fulfils the same standardised requirements as others breeds etc, and then other people just bypasses that, and creates their own registers. 
I don't like everything about the FCI, the Kennel Club (KC) and similar older organisations, but for me, an approval from them, is what decides if a breed is officially recognised or not. 

If this Dorset Olde Tyme Bulldogge is such a good breed, and have been purebred for so long, why are they not applying/aiming for it to become a FCI or KC recognised breed? And if they are trying to make the breed become a recognised purebred breed, why not mention that in a reply trying to prove that it is a purebred breed?


----------



## OTB (5 October 2014)

FinnishLapphund said:



			:wink3: I did my best. 








But to be serious, it makes me a little annoyed that some people has had to struggle for 21 years, to begin to get their breed recognised by a well established, recognised organisation. They've made sure that their breed fulfils the same standardised requirements as others breeds etc, and then other people just bypasses that, and creates their own registers. 
I don't like everything about the FCI, the Kennel Club (KC) and similar older organisations, but for me, an approval from them, is what decides if a breed is officially recognised or not. 

If this Dorset Olde Tyme Bulldogge is such a good breed, and have been purebred for so long, why are they not applying/aiming for it to become a FCI or KC recognised breed? And if they are trying to make the breed become a recognised purebred breed, why not mention that in a reply trying to prove that it is a purebred breed?
		
Click to expand...

Before you go on bleeting regards to facts and fictions regarding the FCI, why don't you do your own home work properly, any country out side the affiliation of the FCI as the British UK kennel club is , as it is not a member of the FCI, then any Breed created with in the British isles would automatically not be accepted by the FCI, to have any chance of a new breed being accepted by the FCI then the country of origin has to be a member direct to the FCi, as mentioned the British kennel club is not,  so before posting rubbish to encourage other individuals with negative posts, get your face right, if I am ever interested in various breeds I read up about them, to make up my own mind and get my facts right, I'm not narrow minded and I don't post rubbish, the DOTB,Dorset or Dorset OLDE TYME BULLDOGGE  is obviously a newly created breed with in the k9 world , here in the UK long before the Ambull, bred down from pure bred stock that a group of keen individuals have established with in their own rights creating a British bred breed of alternative BULLDOGGE based on the Tudor type with a better quality of life than compared to their kennel club registered Victorian cousin, this may seem amusing to some of you narrow minded individuals, but there are serious breeders and members behind the breed  , we posted our breed club details with in the FB pages to give others the opportunity to take part and view the breed, we can not be held accountable for individuals that breed any cross and try to sell and take liberties with the general public selling them mish mash cross's , these are not DOTBs their opertunists with cross's, taking liberties, after many years of breeding DOTB to DOTB we have established with in their own rights a gene pool of dogges representative of a breed, for example the AMBull has and had much more diversity with in its breed, some looking like giant performance bred Stafford's, yet these dogges are rightly respected as an American bulldog, yet the DOTB being British bred not having the diversity that the Ambull has , every dogge fitting with in the catagorie of a BULLDOGGE, being much more athletic , with a better quality of life compared to the kc bred dogges and they face the stigma of narrow minded individuals that seem out to crucifie the breed before its given the opportunity to evolve, their are certainly many many individual s online that have taken a very keen interest on the breed DOTB ,OTB or the straight mish mash cross that offers nothing to a gene pool,


----------



## OTB (5 October 2014)

Also I would like to take the time to point out another small fact, that the Press (Dogo) Canario is a relatively knewly introduced breed into the FCI , accepted and taken on in its own rights, having imported the original press into the UK many years ago from Barns can bull kennels and Casa Del Press from Vermin Quintero , all registered direct to the FCI I wax informed by both Espania breeders that unfortunately once inside the UK the breed would not be recognised by the FCI or Spanish press club due to the FACTS that the country of importation is not a recognised FCI country, at least our registry recognises our dogges with in any country of importation our dogges the DOTB have been exported into breeding gene pools all over the world , for example USA,Canada,Greece,EspaniaTaiwan,Australia, France,Ireland,Norway,Sweden, all having keen individuals totally behind the breed, also for your own interest the British kennel club have and had shown strong interest towards our breed and breed programming, we have plenty of corrospondance with regards to the DOTBClub and the British kennel club, keeping in touch and making them aware of the time and ex sent of time with in the breed and off spring, to which they have shown keen interest, if our country HAD been a party to the FCI judging by the recognised FCI breeds and the general diversity with in some of these breed clubs the FCI would have been an easier option to the British kennel clubs, so please save us any more no all dribble regarding breeds and breed clubs, especially from no alls that know squat,  also I apologise for my spelling and any miss placed wording, I'm using a hand held tablet that loves rearranging terms and words, if there may be ANY open minded individuals that may be interested in alternative Bulldogges reading this then please contact the DOTBClub or contact our FB pages, we have various OTB shows booked as usual so u will be welcome to attend these too, next show 12th October Bournemouth, show details on club FB pages  b/r


----------



## FinnishLapphund (5 October 2014)

OTB said:



			Before you go on bleeting regards to facts and fictions regarding the FCI, why don't you do your own home work properly, any country out side the affiliation of the FCI as the British UK kennel club is , as it is not a member of the FCI, then any Breed created with in the British isles would automatically not be accepted by the FCI, to have any chance of a new breed being accepted by the FCI then the country of origin has to be a member direct to the FCi, as mentioned the British kennel club is not,  so before posting rubbish to encourage other individuals with negative posts, get your face right, if I am ever interested in various breeds I read up about them, to make up my own mind and get my facts right, I'm not narrow minded and I don't post rubbish, the DOTB,Dorset or Dorset OLDE TYME BULLDOGGE  is obviously a newly created breed with in the k9 world , here in the UK long before the Ambull, bred down from pure bred stock that a group of keen individuals have established with in their own rights creating a British bred breed of alternative BULLDOGGE based on the Tudor type with a better quality of life than compared to their kennel club registered Victorian cousin, this may seem amusing to some of you narrow minded individuals, but there are serious breeders and members behind the breed  , we posted our breed club details with in the FB pages to give others the opportunity to take part and view the breed, we can not be held accountable for individuals that breed any cross and try to sell and take liberties with the general public selling them mish mash cross's , these are not DOTBs their opertunists with cross's, taking liberties, after many years of breeding DOTB to DOTB we have established with in their own rights a gene pool of dogges representative of a breed, for example the AMBull has and had much more diversity with in its breed, some looking like giant performance bred Stafford's, yet these dogges are rightly respected as an American bulldog, yet the DOTB being British bred not having the diversity that the Ambull has , every dogge fitting with in the catagorie of a BULLDOGGE, being much more athletic , with a better quality of life compared to the kc bred dogges and they face the stigma of narrow minded individuals that seem out to crucifie the breed before its given the opportunity to evolve, their are certainly many many individual s online that have taken a very keen interest on the breed DOTB ,OTB or the straight mish mash cross that offers nothing to a gene pool,
		
Click to expand...


If you really can point out one or more facts in my previous reply that was incorrect, I would be glad to know exactly what that was, so that I hopefully don't make that mistake again in the future. 


But based on your reply, I have a feeling that you don't understand that one example, is only one example, which might not cover all possibilities. Even though, personally, I still think that my example was quite good, because I think it showed very clearly that getting a new breed recognised by the FCI, is not always easy. I also think it made clear that getting a new breed recognised by the FCI, begins with that the breed becomes recognised by its national kennel club.

Both the Swedish and the Danish kennel clubs are full members in the FCI, both of them recognised the Danish-Swedish Farmdog 1987, which, I presume, means that the people involved in the breed, must first have worked some years before that, to get the breed recognised by their own kennel clubs. Yet, it took 21 years before FCI also began to recognise the breed (on a provisional basis). So, also new breeds who is recognised by a national kennel club which is FCI members, doesn't automatically become recognised on a definitive basis by the FCI.  


If you had said that since the Kennel Club is not a member in the FCI, it makes it more difficult for a new British breed to become FCI recognised, then I wouldn't have objected. But considering the quite long list of breeds with British origin, already recognised by the FCI, I don't think it can be completely impossible for a new British breed to become FCI recognised. However, just like in the case with the Danish-Swedish Farmdog, it will maybe take time. 

I know that e.g. the Lancashire Heeler is recognised by the Kennel Club, but not by the FCI. But the kennel clubs in the Scandinavian countries, Baltic States and Ireland have also recognised the breed, and I've read that the American Kennel Club (which also isn't a member of the FCI) registers them. Personally, I believe that as long as the breed continues to exist, it will eventually be FCI recognised.   


Feel free to think that I am the narrow-minded person here. I have not said that I am against recognising new dog breeds, but I did e.g. say that I'm a little annoyed over people who try to bypass having to fulfil the same standardised requirements, as other people with new breeds have had to fulfil.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (5 October 2014)

OTB said:



			Also I would like to take the time to point out another small fact, that the Press (Dogo) Canario is a relatively knewly introduced breed into the FCI , accepted and taken on in its own rights, having imported the original press into the UK many years ago from Barns can bull kennels and Casa Del Press from Vermin Quintero , all registered direct to the FCI I wax informed by both Espania breeders that unfortunately once inside the UK the breed would not be recognised by the FCI or Spanish press club due to the FACTS that the country of importation is not a recognised FCI country, at least our registry recognises our dogges with in any country of importation our dogges the DOTB have been exported into breeding gene pools all over the world , for example USA,Canada,Greece,EspaniaTaiwan,Australia, France,Ireland,Norway,Sweden, all having keen individuals totally behind the breed, also for your own interest the British kennel club have and had shown strong interest towards our breed and breed programming, we have plenty of corrospondance with regards to the DOTBClub and the British kennel club, keeping in touch and making them aware of the time and ex sent of time with in the breed and off spring, to which they have shown keen interest, if our country HAD been a party to the FCI judging by the recognised FCI breeds and the general diversity with in some of these breed clubs the FCI would have been an easier option to the British kennel clubs, so please save us any more no all dribble regarding breeds and breed clubs, especially from no alls that know squat,  also I apologise for my spelling and any miss placed wording, I'm using a hand held tablet that loves rearranging terms and words, if there may be ANY open minded individuals that may be interested in alternative Bulldogges reading this then please contact the DOTBClub or contact our FB pages, we have various OTB shows booked as usual so u will be welcome to attend these too, next show 12th October Bournemouth, show details on club FB pages  b/r
		
Click to expand...

Please note, that I e.g. said "applying/aiming for it to become a FCI *or* KC recognised breed?" I don't care which, if a breed is officially recognised by either of those clubs, or one of the other similar older organisations, then it is officially recognised by that organisation. 

Being a member on an internet forum, doesn't automatically include a Facebook account, it was your choice to post a link to a closed Facebook group, your choice to only give out the info that the breed is registered in the united bulldogge registry and saying that if anyone want correct details about this breed, visit the closed Facebook group. 

I haven't said that I know everything, but as long as I follow the forum rules, I am allowed to express my opinion about what I read in your replies. I can't help if you don't like that opinion.

In my opinion, it seems a little suspicious if all the reliable info on the internet about a dog breed, is hidden. And personally, if I had wanted to write a reply trying to convince people that people involved with a not yet recognised purebred breed was serious, I would have mentioned if the national breed club was involved/interested in what the people behind the breed was doing, and whatever other info that I could think of, which preferably was available for people to check up by themselves on the internet. 

That is why I, in my example, posted links to both some sites in English, and a Swedish and a Danish site. Anyone could use for example Google translate, to translate the last two web pages. Such tools are usually not 100% accurate, but people can always give it a try if they're interested, and want to try to find more info themselves. 

If anyone who reads my replies agrees with my opinion or not, that is up to them. I don't write my replies to be right or for everyone to agree with me, I write them because I want to express my opinion.


----------

